# PARIS | Tour HEKLA | 220m | 722ft | 48 fl | T/O



## Jex7844

*New renders*



Alixx said:


> Deux rendus de la tour Hekla, qui n'ont pas été postés à ma connaissance sur ce sujet:
> 
> http://postimg.org/image/fy20xqxy9/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.jeannouvel.com/mobile/fr/smartphone/#/mobile/fr/smartphone/actu/rose-de-cherbourg


Many thanks to _Alixx _for the find...


----------



## skytower666

Very hot building


----------



## miau

With that uncommon shape the tower could be an interesting addition to the skyline.


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

Awesome! I can't wait for the municipal discussions to start! Once, they start we can give or take prepare ourselves for the recours to start in 3-4 years. If we are lucky, the tower's construction can start in the mid-2020s.


----------



## _Anunaki_

Heckle tower - "Rose de Cherbourg"


----------



## kar8117

new rendings.
the building will have 47 floors


----------



## Neric007

I don't feel it fits well in the slyline as seen from the Avenue de la Grande Armée axis. Too tall for being at the edge of LD...


----------



## Jim856796

New article about Tour Hekla at skyscrapernews.com: Third Time Lucky for Nouvel Skyscraper Designs

It should be noted that getting new skyscrapers approved in La Defense isn't a streamlined process and, therefore, it can take a number of years. And in this case, it also involves some complicated groundwork to construct it over a main road in the Rose de Cherbourg zone of the CBD.


----------



## kar8117

Neric007 said:


> I don't feel it fits well in the slyline as seen from the Avenue de la Grande Armée axis. Too tall for being at the edge of LD...


rather, it wil have a great visibility!


----------



## gdipasqu

Some news ?



Axel76NG said:


> (1/2)
> Other projects:
> Restructuring the site Rose de Cherbourg where Jean Nouvel's Hekla tower (200 to 230 metres) will (should) be constructed. The Rose de Cherbourg is an impractical suspended highway interchange, which will be converted into suspended gardens, and the traffic will be moved to ground level. This will facilitate the movement from Puteaux to La Defense for both cars and pedestrians, and it will free up space for the Hekla Tower which will bring more office space, student accommodation, and help bridge the gap between the two areas.


----------



## brittocunha

cada projeto mais lindo que outro


----------



## Axel76NG

gdipasqu said:


> Some news ?


There are two projects involved here, The rose de cherbourg and the tour hekla.

The rose de cherbourg is a precursor to the Hekla tower project and has begun. The re-routing of the traffic has begun, and the public spaces layout should begin in 2016. The Hekla tower has submitted its application for a building permit this month. The only other date I know is the expected delivery date of the tower which is programmed for 2020.


----------



## kisssme




----------



## Raffo

Looks very messy.


----------



## Phobos

Looks wondeful :drooling:


----------



## Black Cat

Looks like a great tower for LD, far above the usual quality, and nice height too.

I read somewhere recently that office vacancy is rather high at LD at the moment (10-15%), so would this be an issue for constructing a new tower with large office space capacity to be absorbed in the market?


----------



## Minato ku

Don't worry.
The vacancy rate is decreasing, a lot of space are being rented. No new tower will come out before at least 2018. 
La Défense had a high vacancy rate because several towers came out in a period where large tenants did not move.

Paris metropolitan area is one of the largest office market in the world, more than 2 million m² (over 20 million sq ft) of office space are rented every year.
2.2 million in 2015 (23.6 million sq ft).


----------



## kisssme




----------



## stofzuiger

Raffo said:


> Looks very messy.


That's what makes it cool.


----------



## kisssme

Hekla tower shown at MIPIM in cannes today


----------



## kisssme

The american developer Hines has sold the main tower to Amundi real estate and Primonial REIM. (price unknow).
The works for the main towers are going to start.

article in french

https://m.lecho.be/entreprises/immobilier/Hines-et-AG-Real-Estate-ont-vendu-la-future-tour-Hekla-a-Paris-La-Defense/9965746


----------



## dougdoug

Preparation


----------



## vincent1746

This 6th of january from Défense 2000 :



















This 9th of january :





































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Zaz965

the shorter one is already topped out :cheers:


----------



## vincent1746

This 22th of January from Défense 2000 tower :



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## kisssme

hekla at the MIPIM today


----------



## Axelferis

this is not Hekla tower but the building facing it


----------



## kisssme

Axelferis said:


> this is not Hekla tower but the building facing it


this is hekla


----------



## Jex7844

He meant that the previous photos show the smaller building under construction facing Hekla, so it's a bit confusing.


----------



## kisssme

The american developper Hines confirms that the construction of the big tower will begin in July


----------



## kisssme




----------



## dougdoug

I have very good news for Hekla (Jean Nouvel 220m) in La Défense, it should start end of April/May an official doc says. Also at the peek of construction 900 workers, and takes 44 months to build.


----------



## dougdoug

Hekla Tower preparation site


----------



## vincent1746

The construction starts on April 30, the foundations will start in August ! A new tower designed by Jean Nouvel will soon rise in the Parisian sky. Newsletter about the construction starting in French:


----------



## kisssme

article in french

https://www.boursorama.com/patrimoine/actualites/visitez-par-drone-une-des-plus-hautes-tours-de-france-0593d53fdf28a37b2cddff3cda77aefc


----------



## vincent1746

As planned, the construction started this month, with the preparation of the site. There are no more trees on the parcel now :

9th of may :










Today, 16th of may :










Source, webcam : http://www.devisubox.com/dv/dv.php5?pgl=Project/interface&dv_project_sProjectName=rose_de_cherbourg


----------



## vincent1746

This 18th of may, the student residence :









































































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## vincent1746

Hekla tower construction site :
































































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## vincent1746

Construction site today, 23th of may, via the webcam :http://www.devisubox.com/dv/dv.php5?pgl=Project/interface&dv_project_sProjectName=rose_de_cherbourg


----------



## FLNC




----------



## kisssme

very nice


----------



## vincent1746

This night and this morning, 27th of may, demolition in progress :


----------



## dougdoug

Hekla tower 220m preparation site


----------



## vincent1746

This 22th of June, construction site from the webcam :










source : http://www.devisubox.com/dv/dv.php5?pgl=Project/interface&dv_pjv_sPjvName=rose_de_cherbourg


----------



## vincent1746

This 10th of July :




























Today from the Webcam :










http://www.devisubox.com/dv/dv.php5?pgl=Project/interface&dv_project_sProjectName=rose_de_cherbourg

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## vincent1746

Construction site this 27th of July, from the webcam, under 37° C :










Source : http://www.devisubox.com/dv/dv.php5?pgl=Project/interface&dv_pjv_sPjvName=rose_de_cherbourg


----------



## vincent1746

Construction site today, 10th of august, from Défense 2000 and the webcam :




























https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

http://www.devisubox.com/dv/dv.php5?pgl=Project/interface&dv_pjv_sPjvName=rose_de_cherbourg


----------



## vincent1746

Résidence Rose de Cherbourg opening soon :





































Hekla tower construction site, this 26th of august :























































This 27th of august from the webcam :










Source : http://www.devisubox.com/dv/dv.php5?pgl=Project/interface&dv_project_sProjectName=rose_de_cherbourg

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## vincent1746

Construction site this 1st September, from Défense 2000 tower and the webcam :

Would it be possible to change the title of the Thread and update some informations ? now Hekla tower is really under construction, foundations started : *PARIS - LA DEFENSE | HEKLA Tower | 220m | 722ft | 51 fl | U/C*




























https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Source : http://www.devisubox.com/dv/dv.php5?pgl=Project/interface&dv_pjv_sPjvName=rose_de_cherbourg


----------



## vincent1746

Construction site this 20th of september :























































From the webcam :










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## vincent1746

I ask the question again, would it be possible to change the title of the Thread, change section and update some informations ? : *PARIS - LA DEFENSE | HEKLA Tower | 220m | 722ft | 51 fl | U/C*


----------



## ILTarantino

vincent1746 said:


> I ask the question again, would it be possible to change the title of the Thread, change section and update some informations ? : *PARIS - LA DEFENSE | HEKLA Tower | 220m | 722ft | 51 fl | U/C*


Each request runs in a separate thread:
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=747422&page=40


----------



## vincent1746

Some virtual pics from Vectuel 3D modeling compagny :














































Source : https://vectuel.com/fr/cas-clients/ville-de-puteaux/


----------



## chjbolton

What are these buildings on the roundabout? Is that a vision? Cos they sure don't exist right now...


----------



## vincent1746

This new district on the roundabout is actually under construction :

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1988024

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1988186


----------



## chjbolton

Well that's really good news! Thanks for the info


----------



## vincent1746

This 28th of september by Arthur Weidmann on Flickr :



> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


Construction letter number 5 in french it explain the foundation work and the construction of worker basecamp :



















ttps://amenagement.parisladefense.c...ieu/hekla.html

This 5th of October from the webcam, foundations are on the way on the construction site :










http://www.devisubox.com/dv/dv.php5?pgl=Project/interface&dv_project_sProjectName=rose_de_cherbourg


----------



## vincent1746

Hekla tower construction site this 8th of october :



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

16/10/18 :




























https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/?


----------



## Rob197588

why are they building so many weird shaped ugly skyscrapers in La Defense?


----------



## DNSylvestre

Kinda disappointed that the campus won't match the tower. :/


----------



## madmax1982

It's the same architect.


----------



## DNSylvestre

I meant that the tower will have yellow and orange accents while the campus has blue.


----------



## vincent1746

July 11 :
































































Vincent Mtct


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

Arthur Weidmann


----------



## vincent1746

26th july :














































Vincent Mtct


----------



## vincent1746

1st August :


















































































Vincent Mtct


----------



## Wayden21

I'm so glad this tower is finally rising fast!


----------



## vincent1746

3th august :


----------



## ERIC

2 days ago :









© Devisubox









© Devisubox


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

Arthur Weidmann


----------



## vincent1746

Today, 24th august :


----------



## New Défense

Video about the project and the final look : Tour Hekla posted on LinkedIn


----------



## vincent1746

This September 2 :


















































































Vincent Mtct


----------



## ERIC

Delete


----------



## vincent1746

09/09/2020



























































































Vincent Mtct


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

Arthur Weidmann


----------



## vincent1746

17th september :


----------



## vincent1746

HEKLA tower (220m, 2022) and THE LINK (242m, 2025) from Montparnasse tower : 










Vincent Montcuit


----------



## vincent1746

01/10/2020 :























































Vincent Montcuit


----------



## vincent1746

Today, 9th june :





















































































































































































Vincent Montcuit

From Defense 2000 :


----------



## vincent1746

10th june, along the Seine river

Pont de Saint Cloud :





































Passerelle de l'Arve :













































































































Pont de Suresnes :














































Puteaux city hall :




























Vincent Montcuit


----------



## vincent1746

From la Défense ring :










Vincent Montcuit


----------



## vincent1746

From Printemps rooftop :



















Vincent Montcuit


----------



## vincent1746

From Issy les Moulineaux 13th June :


















































































Vincent Montcuit


----------



## vincent1746

From Meudon :



















Clamart :
































































Meudon observatoire :



















Meudon Bellevue :





































Sèvres :










Parc de Saint Cloud :




























Vincent Montcuit


----------



## New Défense

Today


----------



## vincent1746

From Mercure Hotel in Courbevoie :





































Vincent Montcuit


----------



## vincent1746

20th June, the core arrived 30 levels above the ground, there is still 20 levels to built for it (23 for the office floors)

















































































































































From Suresnes :






















































































































Vincent Montcuit


----------



## redcode

a slightly older photo (taken 9/6), but with a classic view from l'Arc de Triomphe 









Paris Sunset from the Arc de Triomphe by Benjamin gs on 500px


----------



## New Défense

june 16th








@LaidSeghir


----------



## New Défense

today


----------



## New Défense

Today too :








@LaidSeghir


----------



## vincent1746

From the new Vinci Headquarter :


----------



## madmax1982




----------



## spectre000

I like this building more and more. Just class.


----------



## vincent1746

June 27, From Puteaux Bridge:




























From Bagatelle :




























From Issy :





































From Suresnes Bridge :























































Vincent Montcuit


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

The beauty and the beast in one building.
























































































































































Arthur Weidmann


----------



## vincent1746

4th july :












































































































































































Vincent Montcuit


----------



## madmax1982

On the TV :








En immersion dans les chantiers d’une tour de bureaux à Paris


[VIDÉO] - La Tour Hekla dans le quartier de la Défense à Paris, atteindra, à terme, les 50 étages. L’une des plus hautes de l'Hexagone. Un chantier pharaonique qui devrait encore trouver ses locataires alors que le télétravail a mis à mal le secteur de l’immobilier.




www.lci.fr


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

Current and future situation from the parvis de la Défense :


----------



## redcode

Jul 5 by @ZeusUpsistos


----------



## madmax1982

On the left :


----------



## vincent1746

From Issy les Moulineaux :
































































Vincent Montcuit


----------



## redcode

On Bastille Day


















Tour Hekla


----------



## redcode

Jul 17 on La Défense skyline

La Défense, France by Bernard Lafond, trên Flickr


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

From the Panthéon :
























Arthur Weidmann


----------



## madmax1982

A video :
Visite du chantier de la tour HEKLA - YouTube


----------



## madmax1982

Another video :


----------



## redcode

@VINCIConstrucFR


----------



## redcode

April to June timelapse


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1420668410493640704


----------



## vincent1746

August 1st :































































































































Vincent Montcuit


----------



## vincent1746

From Saint Germain en Laye :


















































































Vincent Montcuit


----------



## madmax1982

We can see Hekla in this nice video :
Paris La Défense - Walking Tour [4K] - YouTube


----------



## redcode

nicolastrably

Tour Eiffel vue sommet 01 by Benoit Patelout, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

8/15

Tour Eiffel vue 2eme 08 by Benoit Patelout, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Construction update: Jean Nouvel's Hekla Tower for the La Défense district in Paris*








Construction update: Jean Nouvel's Hekla Tower for the La Défense district in Paris


Jean Nouvel’s Tour Hekla development in Paris’ La Défense financial district is nearing completion after construction began in late 2018. The 49-story building represents the Pritzker winner’s third attempt to build in La Défense after designs in 1989 and 2008 went unrealized owing to...




archinect.com


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

Arthur Weidmann


----------



## redcode

Aug 22









ddeuxmille


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## redcode

Le jour se lève by EC2015, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

La Défense by Teh Han Lin on 500px


----------



## KAAAZ

Hey I was in Paris not so long ago and I made this drone video, so enjoy


----------



## redcode

Nov 5

Tradition and Innovation by Sanshiro KUBOTA, sur Flickr


----------



## vincent1746

12th November from Issy les Moulineaux :








































































































































Vincent Montcuit


----------



## rvlaa

beautiful on this view!


----------



## vincent1746

From Pompidou Center 13th* november :
































































Vincent Montcuit


----------



## KlausDiggy

16 November ?


----------



## madmax1982

Great pics









Jad Sylla on LinkedIn: .Dynamism.


.Dynamism. The facades of Tour Hekla already add a lot of movement to the neighborning streets. Designed by Ateliers Jean Nouvel Jean Nouvel Véronique...




www.linkedin.com


----------



## rvlaa

it's not finished yet, but it's already my favorite tower in la defense 😀


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

The tower core seems to be at its last level, around 210m high.
























































Arthur Weidmann


----------



## madmax1982

From this morning :


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

Arthur Weidmann


----------



## vincent1746

25th november :



















Vincent Montcuit


----------



## jchk

Two nighttime shots from yesterday:


----------



## madmax1982

Canon! the last one.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

Arthur Weidmann


----------



## spectre000

This building deserves to win every architecture and tall building award when it’s complete.


----------



## vincent1746

5th december :






















































































































Vincent Montcuit


----------



## madmax1982

Source : linkedin 








Tour Hekla | LinkedIn


Tour Hekla | 4,780 followers on LinkedIn. Future in France | La Tour Hekla conçue par Jean Nouvel, écrin de modernité en plein coeur de la Défense et symbole de l’excellence française. La Tour Hekla est portée par Hines, AG Real Estate, Amundi Immobilier, et Primonial REIM #FutureInFrance




www.linkedin.com


----------



## vincent1746

18th December :












































































































































































Vincent Mt


----------



## madmax1982

That tower is incredible.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

Arthur Weidmann


----------



## vincent1746

21th December with the sunset :
































































































































































































































































































































































Vincent Mt


----------



## Zaz965

^^^^^^^
I almost thought that statue was a building with unusual cladding


----------



## TT1721

Coming along very nicely


----------



## vincent1746

21th december :























































Vincent Mt


----------



## rvlaa

My favorite tower in paris 😍


----------



## madmax1982




----------



## madmax1982




----------



## vincent1746

From Issy les Moulineaux :



























































































Login • Instagram

Vincent Mt


----------



## madmax1982

Source :








Tour Hekla à La Défense, métro à Bagneux... ces grands projets qui vont marquer 2022 dans les Hauts-de-Seine


Ligne du 4 du métro à Bagneux, nouveau centre-ville à Issy, serre géante à Colombes : voici les projets les plus emblématiques qui verront l




www.leparisien.fr


----------



## Ecopolisia

madmax1982 said:


> Source :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tour Hekla à La Défense, métro à Bagneux... ces grands projets qui vont marquer 2022 dans les Hauts-de-Seine
> 
> 
> Ligne du 4 du métro à Bagneux, nouveau centre-ville à Issy, serre géante à Colombes : voici les projets les plus emblématiques qui verront l
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.leparisien.fr


A English translation of all of it or most of it that's most relevant in that article would be much appreciated ,thanks😉👍🌈


----------



## madmax1982

No need for translation, the article is a piece of crap (saying that Hekla is now highest skyscraper of the district) and is only worth for this picture


----------



## Ecopolisia

madmax1982 said:


> No need for translation, the article is a piece of crap (saying that Hekla is now highest skyscraper of the district) and is only worth for this picture


..lol..It's downright crap..Hmm?..lol..
You should have wrote that alongside it, then...That would in advance lead us non-French speakers to comprehend that the pic was only intended by you, when you uploaded it, and to be admired,only,then.Just to next time..lol..
Nevertheless,kinda thank you to the modest or really limited info you otherwise gave.
But, ok, if you say so.A nice construction image of it, though😉👍


----------



## madmax1982

Source : page of Hekla tower


----------



## madmax1982

la petite soeur de l’autre photo :

__
http://instagr.am/p/CYV-x9eMFzC/


----------



## Chrispic

Hello world ! From the last days of 2021...

*From St-Cloud/Boulogne*



















*From Suresnes*



















*From Nanterre*



















*From Montesson*










*From Argenteuil/Sannois*



















*From and around La Défense*

































































































































































































































































































*From Meudon*










🤟


----------



## madmax1982

From the official account :


----------



## vincent1746

11th January :







































































































































































































Login • Instagram

Vincent Mt


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

Arthur Weidmann​


----------



## Minato ku

La Défense by Minato ku, sur Flickr


La Defense depuis le Pont de Saint-Cloud by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Rue Monge, Puteaux by Minato ku, sur Flickr


Avenue du General de Gaulle, Puteaux by Minato ku, sur Flickr


----------



## vincent1746

16th march from Issy :



















Vincent Mt

Instagram : Login • Instagram


----------



## vincent1746

19th march :























































Vincent Mt

Instagram : Login • Instagram


----------



## the man from k-town

Very cool shape. It should be named the Crystal


----------



## madmax1982

source :








Tour Hekla on LinkedIn: #terrasses #rooftop #tourhekla #inside #photos #etages #bureaux #plateaux…


Nouvelles photos de l'avancement du chantier de la Tour Hekla : les rayons du soleil subliment la coiffe en cours de réalisation. #terrasses et #rooftop avec…




www.linkedin.com


----------



## madmax1982

LimaGolf AeropiX on LinkedIn: Ambiance au crépuscule sur le chantier de la tour Tour Hekla de la skyline… | 15 comments


Ambiance au crépuscule sur le chantier de la tour Tour Hekla de la skyline de Paris La Défense ©Laurent Grandguillot/REA Suite du reportage sur agence… | 15 comments on LinkedIn




www.linkedin.com


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

Arthur Weidmann​


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

From the top of the Grande Arche :
























































Arthur Weidmann​


----------



## Zaz965

one more photo
Rue Monge, Puteaux by Minato ku, on Flickr


----------



## madmax1982

source :








Tour Hekla on LinkedIn: #tourhekla #inside #photos #etages #bureaux #plateaux #travaux #avancement…


Lorsque l'on évoque la Tour Hekla c'est tout d'abord à son environnement immédiat que l'on pense, mais aussi et surtout, à l'effervescence et au dynamisme du…




www.linkedin.com


----------



## vincent1746

Vincent Mt

Login • Instagram


----------



## villadebellis

*...depuis la Fondation Louis Vuitton...

















*


----------



## madmax1982

superbe.


----------



## madmax1982

source :








Hines in the Nordics on LinkedIn: #hines #hinesinthenordics #hinesfrance


At Hines, we strive to challenge the status quo and take leadership on carbon reduction. Tom Faulkner, Development Director at Hines Nordics, visited Paris…




www.linkedin.com


----------



## madmax1982

Crédit : Carlos Ayesta


----------



## villadebellis

*HEKLA depuis Puteaux...


























































*


----------



## villadebellis

*...from Meudon...skyline of la Défense & Hekla tower...








*


----------



## villadebellis

*picture taken from de Caroussel bridge, skyline of la Défense & Hekla tower behind Grand Palais...








*


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

Almost topped-out !
































































































































Arthur Weidmann​


----------



## villadebellis

*Hekla Tower...here I am with some other pictures (in addition to Zeus's ones) taken today from different angles...*


----------



## madmax1982

from Trinity tower


----------



## villadebellis

*Hekla Tower









































































*


----------



## madmax1982

source : Louis Molino on LinkedIn: #capimmo


----------



## Kira_

nice progress


----------



## Zaz965

finally, one more skyscraper in Paris region


----------



## madmax1982

source :








Tour Hekla on LinkedIn: #tourhekla #chantier #travaux #coiffe #work #workinprogress #hekla | 10 comments


Vertigineuse et sensationnelle !✨💫 La coiffe imaginée par les Ateliers Jean Nouvel est sur le point de s'achever. Du haut de ses 20 mètres de hauteur, elle… | 10 comments on LinkedIn




www.linkedin.com


----------



## villadebellis

*Hekla Tower*


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

Arthur Weidmann​


----------



## Xorcist

Gorgeous tower, fantastic fotos...


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

Arthur Weidmann​


----------



## madmax1982




----------



## madmax1982

this afternoon


----------



## madmax1982




----------



## madmax1982

Inside Westfield


----------



## madmax1982




----------



## ZeusUpsistos

Arthur Weidmann​


----------



## A Chicagoan

*June 27:*








Paris Skyline at Dusk by Rick Sunamoto, on Flickr


----------



## Ecopolisia

Waowwww,it looks so damn typically Parisian and French = ARTISTIC ....just with some top modern and bigmomma-width touch on it as well..lol..
Super magnifique et unique, en effet😉😎👌👌💎🌈


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

From dawn to dusk.
























































Arthur Weidmann​


----------

